# Battery Question



## akjimny

Just got my (new to me) 2007 Sunseeker yesterday.  It came with one old 12 volt RV/Marine deep cycle battery.  There is room in the compartment for two batteries.  Should I go with two deep cycle 12 volt batteries in parallel or two 6 volt golf cart batteries wired in series.

I have a lot of questions, but will try to keep my posts small.

Thanks


----------



## C Nash

Re: Battery Question

Welcome to the forum James. I would go with the two 6 volt golf batteries but it really depends on how you will be using them.  The 2 12s will probably be cheaper if thats an issue.


----------



## Triple E

Re: Battery Question

I found this on the web and thought I would share it with you.    

"You can use one 12-volt 24 group deep cycle battery that provides 70 to 85 AH.

You can use two 12-volt 24 group batteries wired in parallel that provides 140 to 170 AH. Parallel wiring increases amp hours but not voltage.

If you have the room, you can do what a lot of RVers do and switch from the standard 12-volt batteries to two of the larger 6-volt golf cart batteries. These pairs of 6-volt batteries need to be wired in series to produce the required 12-volts and they will provide 180 to 220 AH. Series wiring increases voltage but not amp hours."

Hope this helps.  
 


 :8ball:


----------



## LEN

Re: Battery Question

If you are a light user or boondock very little the 12 are cheaper. If you are a heavy user the 6 volt will do better. The interstate 2200's are good the T-105's 6 volts are better and you can go up from there if you think your use will be very heavy. For an example I have 4 t-105's and when boondocking don't really think about power. I run the TV when wanted and the micro, coffee pot and watch movies in the evening(during the day I run the 110 things off the batteriesfor shorter periods like making coffee or checking the news on TV)). Also run the furnace if needed at night or day but I run the Gen about an hour in the morning and 2 in the evening while I am on high use plus run the electic heaters if needed and heat the water with elctric. This keeps us in hot or near hot water. This keeps the batteries topped off all the time. 

LEN


----------



## akjimny

RE: Battery Question

Thanks for the answers.  I'll probably go with the golf cart batteries, if they'll fit.  We don't plan to boondock very often, but more power is better, I'm thinking.

Again, thanks


----------



## brodavid

Re: Battery Question

measure the space and then you will know what size you can get, just remember to wire them right


----------



## akjimny

RE: Battery Question

Thanks to all.  I have room (barely) for two 6 volt golf cart batteries.  Walmart has them on sale for $70.00 a piece.  I don't anticipate boondocking too much during the trip to Alaska, but once we get there, we will be out for a week or so at a time.  The two 6 volts sounds like the better deal.

Again, thanks.


----------



## C Nash

Re: Battery Question

If you are going to be out a week or so you will need the 2 6volts.  Do you have a generator?  Even they probably want last a week if you have to run the heater.


----------



## brodavid

Re: Battery Question

I agree with Nash, go with the 2 6 volts
enjoy


----------



## waellis1

Also May I add the 6 volt batteries have an amp Hour rating for example 2 6 volt batteries at 225 amps in series would still be 225 amps at 12 volts.
The more amps a battery has the longer it will last. If you add another 2 6 volt batteries in series (12 volt) of the same amp rating you will double your amps which will give approximately 40 hours of battery supply. So remember if you only paid 70 dollars for a 6 volt battery you probably won't get that much usage out of it. These Are only approximate numbers. I have been doing a lot of research on this topic because I am converting my rv over to inverter power with solar charge to replace my generator. Currently looking for 1 400 watt flexible monocrystalline solar panel. OK with all that said if any body finds my description inaccurate please dont hesitate to correct me If something is wrong with my info. Thanks
waellis1


----------



## terryna

LEN said:


> Re: Battery Question
> 
> If you are a light user or boondock very little the 12 are cheaper. If you are a heavy user the 6 volt will do better. The interstate 2200's are good the T-105's 6 volts are better and you can go up from there if you think your use will be very heavy. For an example I have 4 t-105's and when boondocking don't really think about power. I run the TV when wanted and the micro, coffee pot and watch movies in the evening(during the day I run the 110 things off the batteriesfor shorter periods like making coffee or checking the news on TV)). Also run the furnace if needed at night or day but I run the Gen about an hour in the morning and 2 in the evening while I am on high use plus run the electic heaters if needed and heat the water with elctric. This keeps us in hot or near hot water. This keeps the batteries topped off all the time.
> 
> LEN


Nice


----------



## Brennen Thomas

I changed into searching out a lighter set of RV batteries, so I was given interest by 6V units. This excessive-overall performance 6-volt deep cycle battery from VMAXTANKS is dependable and sufficient to run all my home equipment like LED lighting withinside the RV. Thankfully, this battery is possible for sun device charging. I’m thrilled with its advanced overall performance as it has a deep discharge fee to provide excessive potential and remains steady even in low-temperature conditions. I like this 6-volt AGM deep cycle RV battery as it’s maintenance-free. It’s a piece expensive, thinking about that there’s simplest one battery withinside the package.


----------



## Landsub

If you are considering weight, the the battle born lithium is 1/3 the weight of 2 6 v batteries.  Down side is the cost, $800, pulse an inverter to work with them.


----------



## LakinZ

I wanted a good mix of cranking power and long reserve for camping situations and after seeing so many good posts in various Jeep forums I went with an Optima battery. I can say this BlueTop battery has been worth every penny so far and I expect to get well more than my money's worth out of it. This battery easily spins my 4.2L endlessly anytime I'm doing work on it without ever seeming to indicate it's had any drain at all. I've jumped numerous other vehicles off, run lights all night camping, etc., and never noticed the drain. I even accidentally let the battery drain itself dead from a small wiring short. It was left completely drained and dead for 4 full months and all I had to do was run a slow trickle charge for a couple of days and it charged right up and churned like new still with no issue.


----------



## davidosmani

akjimny said:


> Just got my (new to me) 2007 Sunseeker yesterday.  It came with one old 12 volt RV/Marine deep cycle battery.  There is room in the compartment for two batteries.  Should I go with two deep cycle 12 volt batteries in parallel or two 6 volt golf cart batteries wired in series.
> Speed Test
> I have a lot of questions, but will try to keep my posts small.
> 
> Thanks


I would go with the two 6 volt golf batteries but it really depends on how you will be using them. The 2 12s will probably be cheaper if thats an issue.


----------

